# [w] 40k space marines raven guard [h] ££



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all looking to start a marine raven guard army looking for marine squads in good condition, im uk based and would prefer to buy in the uk.

pm me if intrested or post, cheers all


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a lot of Raven Guard I'm offloading at the moment, can you be more specific as to what you want? I've got Scouts, Tacs, Devs, Termies, Tanks etc.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've got a few FW Ravenguard minis lying around. I'll take a look when next possible for you if you're interested.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

sorry about delay in replying, @Sethis what tanks and types do you have, i may be intrested in some.
@Silens hi yea would be intrested in some fw raven guard bits if you can let me know what you got, cheers


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I've got between like eight and twenty guys (I'm sorry, I've forgotten the actual number) who need a tad bit of work as I magnetised them and the magnets sometimes slip round.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

have you got any pics also how much you looking for posted in the uk, i live in wiltshire


----------

